# Freeze after publish in LR CC 6.6 (2015.6)



## Marc Rochkind (Jul 3, 2016)

Publish works perfectly, and completes normally. But then LR freezes (spinning blue circle cursor) about 5 sec. later. 100% repeatable. Never a crash; only a freeze. (Therefore no crash log.)

Other than this, LR works perfectly for me, with no crashes or freezes.

Tried it with 4 different plugins: SmugMug from Jeffrey Friedl, SmugMug (the official one), and Alloy; and Flickr from Jeffrey Friedl.

Tried 3 different LR versions: 2015, 2015.5.1, 2015.6.

GPU both on and off.

Windows 10 system with all windows updates, and updated Intel drivers as well.

Freezes on export to SmugMug as well -- not only publish.

Tried rebooting and wiping preferences.

Tried it with a brand new catalog.

Googling around, it seems that a few people have reported the same problem. If anyone has an idea of what to try, I'd like to hear it. But, mostly, I'm looking to see if others can post here if they have something similar.

(I've seen several posts various places about freezing during import, and even an Adobe fix for this, but that's a different issue.)

I've been using LR since version 1, on a Mac. Switched to Windows about 6 months ago, but never used any of the export/plugins until a few days ago.


----------



## Marc Rochkind (Jul 3, 2016)

This morning I decided to try again to come up with something. In desperation, I looked at Victoria's "Standard Lightroom Troubleshooting Steps" (Standard Lightroom Troubleshooting Steps), and got through 7 of them:

1. The magic reboot -- NO HELP
2. Optimize the Catalog-- NO HELP
3. Check for Updates-- NO HELP
4. Reset Preferences-- NO HELP
5. Try a new catalog-- NO HELP
6. Rule out corrupted presets & fonts -- SKIPPED THIS ONE
7. Try a clean user account - -BINGO!

A clean user account meant that something in my user-specific settings was causing LR to hang. I renamed the folder:

C:\Users\[username]\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom

to:

C:\Users\[username]\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom-save

And published, without a subsequent freeze! Then I copied back the only presets I cared about, those for export.

All now appears to be well. If I have any other presets I want back, I can copy them into the live folder one-by-one, checking each time.

Still a LR bug, since nothing like this should cause a freeze, but at least I have gotten around the problem.

UPDATE: That was actually not the fix. When I launched LR from a newly-created user account, it did work, and I thought removing the AppData would do the trick, but it did not. Near as I can tell, however, it does work in the new user account, so maybe it's a registry problem. Anyway, I'm going to just move to that new user account, in the hopes that the problem then goes away for good.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 3, 2016)

Wow, thanks for reporting back, Marc.....I'm sure that'll be helpful to others. I'd been trying to come up with some suggestions, but didn't get anywhere close to it probably being a dodgy preset!


----------



## Marc Rochkind (Jul 3, 2016)

Jim--

See my update above.


----------



## Marc Rochkind (Jul 4, 2016)

And now I've been working away in LR for over an hour, with lots of publishing intermixed with developing, and no crashes or freezes. This is with my new user account.


----------

